# Hatch time



## bossdog004 (Oct 31, 2005)

I got some egg sacks online and none of them hatched. Is there a certain amount of time to wait for this to happen?


----------



## Jesse (Oct 31, 2005)

It depends on the species and temperature. Most tropical exotic mantid ooths take 4-6 weeks. Chinese mantid ooths also take 4-6 weeks.


----------



## bossdog004 (Nov 17, 2005)

I've had some for a few months with no luck. Should I just get rid of the,?

I live in Fl, is it best to put them out in the spring? I'd like to get some more, but I don't want to throw money away.


----------



## hortus (Nov 17, 2005)

boss if your gonna get some get from a reputable breeder . check the breeder feedback forums

you have hundreds to choose from the few ive talked to are ian yensaw joe and a bunch more


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2005)

Are you buying these to hatch out into a garden or to raise indoors?


----------

